

Thinking About Jailbreaking My iPhone 3G... - ciscoriordan

What carrier would you recommend I switch to?  I'm in California, so I'm hoping to benefit from that lovely court ruling on termination fees from this summer.  Any general advice?
======
st3fan
You cannot switch carrier after jailbreaking. You will still be sim-locked to
AT&T. Jailbreaking only opens up the OS, not the 'radio'.

------
alaskamiller
you have tmobile or att gsm networks and both suck hardcore.

